# c# DirectX Video Fullscreen Aspect Ratio



## doghma (30. März 2011)

Hi,

das Video wird im Fenstermodus korrekt dargestellt. Sobald Fullscreen aktiviert wird geht das Verhältnis
verloren.
Was kann ich da machen?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Das Video ist jetzt in einem Panel welches in der Form ist. Das Seitenverhältnis kurz ausrechnen, positionieren, größe festlegen und fertig. Wenn auch nicht sonderlich schön ...


----------

